# Round2 Batmobile Question



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

I am working on the 1:25 Batmobile snap kit, there are 3 choices for the license plate decals, which was seen the most or does it matter ??


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

During the run of the TV series they used four different license plates on the Batmobile: 2F-3567, TP-6597, BAT-1, and ZEF 451. I think the first two were the most common, but I'm not certain.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

The 2F is the one that is suggested in the instructions which is the one I remember. just confirming what I already suspected thanks


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

To be honest, that's the one I remember as well, but I didn't mention that in my previous post because I didn't want to influence your decision.


----------

